

NRL Researchers Pattern Magnetic Graphene - shawnee_
http://www.nrl.navy.mil/media/news-releases/2015/nrl-researchers-pattern-magnetic-graphine

======
logfromblammo
I did a quick Kryder's Law calculation, based on a doubling period of 2.4
years and the "million-fold improvement over current hard drives" quote, and
it predicts this tech will probably be obsolete in storage devices after 48
years, by 2063.

It remains to be seen whether it will ever actually appear in storage devices,
though.

